# Progression through the stages!



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some progression photos of Ruger from 8 weeks through yesterday at 19 months. I thought the gangly stage would last forever but he is finally starting to look like a real dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, I love his colouring


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice pics! His coat reminds me a lot of Grim. He's gorgeous!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks! I am very happy with the way he is turning out. It felt like it took so long to get through the gangly stage.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Very handsome fella! 

I wouldn't say he really looked gangly, looks like a nicely put together, athletic dog! Same age as my "puppy" the puppy stage is great... Buuut it's certainly nice when they start to grow up isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very handsome!


----------

